# Buying a Used 1999 Taurus Wagon - Any Reviews?



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I should have posted this yesterday, we are on the verge of buying a 1999 Taurus wagon, 112,000 miles, one owner, worked for the mechanic we trust and has had all its service done there. Guy died, mechanic is selling his car, put his wife into something smaller. They're asking $3500 and we have to make a decision ASAP.

We do very little driving, I work at home, DH just down the street. We wanted something inexpensive we could pay cash for and be a reliable mostly around town car, though it sounds like he wants to drive my beloved 2000 civic with only 81,000 miles on it and the wagon would become my car. His old saturn is on it's last legs, can only get him to work and back, so just about anything is a step up.

They've rebuilt the transmission, which I read was a major fault on this car, so I assume problem solved there. Radiator replaced, and we are not sure what else because records were not kept on repairs since the car's owner got paid by trading for repair work for his time when necessary. 

They say it's been well maintained, looks really clean, newer tires, and shouldn't need anything fixed anytime soon. No guarantees, obviously. 

Anyone have experience with this car? It would not be my first choice since I've read a mixed bag of reviews online about it, but the fact that I drive very little might make it still a good deal if I can get maybe 5 years out of it without major repair.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

ah, never mind.... DH decided against it rather than asking more questions about its repair history and some of the common issues we've read about. Back to the drawing board. That was about as much as we wanted to spend on a used car right now, so I don't know if it was stupid passing this one up or not. I think we'll be hard pressed to get a decent, clean, well maintained car for that price, and I'm not going to want to be without wheels half the week once the puppy comes.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Good choice....my advice to you would have been:

*RUN AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN!!*

3 engines later - and everything that could go wrong with our Taurus wagon did...I am not kidding...

we would have to had to put out over $15,000 to fix the car while we had it...fortunately we had an extended warranty...

However the best was when the third engine needed replaced...they fought us...said there was sand in the engine..

ASKED ME IF I DROVE IT ON THE BEACH! Oh right - that's me ...take my sexy taurus wagon on the beach and do wheelies!! Oh and I was 41 at the time....

of course the truth to the matter was the engine was grinding itself into tiny particles!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh man, thanks Catherine. That makes me feel much better. Sounds like we dodged a bullet. I have to admit I have had reliable little japanese work horses for over 20 years and love them. And I know I should buy american, but I routinely drive through areas where I would not want to be stranded, I don't have the time and money for a lot of repairs, and it's the reason that despite living in Metro Detroit, I keep going back to Hondas and Toyotas. My husband really loved his Saturn, though, he's gotten some good high miles out of it without a ton of repairs. My next car might be a hybrid. 

Well, we have a little more time to research what the best used cars in our price range are. Maybe we will have to spend a little more to get something more reliable. I was kinda liking the wagon idea for hauling stuff, next best thing to a truck.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Petaluna said:


> And I know I should buy american, but I routinely drive through areas where I would not want to be stranded, I don't have the time and money for a lot of repairs, and it's the reason that despite living in Metro Detroit, I keep going back to Hondas and Toyotas.


If it makes you feel better, most of the American cars aren't very American at all. Yes, they are ASSEMBLED here, but if you start to research where many of the parts are actually manufactured, you'll find a completely different story.

What's really funny is that Subaru (which wasn't started in America) is the only completely Amercan made car in existence today. In fact, not only is it American made, it is the only "green" car company. You wouldn't believe the lengths they go through to protect the environment, and the things they have been able to recycle.

This is funny but true - there is a flock of birds (I think geese) that live on the grounds of their assembly plant. The birds are given right-of-way and even have their own crossing guard. If the birds are crossing the road, the crossing guards comes out and stops traffic, gently shooing the birds off the road. Then traffic (employees only, since it is a closed facility) is allowed to continue.

I thought that was really sweet. :biggrin1:

Anyway, point being, by not buying American, you're not making as big of an impact as you might think.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Kudo, thanks for that, and I will have to let DH know about the subarus! Very cute about the geese. Try to vote with my dollar most of the time, but who knows anymore. So much is outsourced. When it comes to cars, I just tend to stay in familiar territory with what has worked well for me in the past.


----------

